# Cat Scratching Post?



## Bex&Bun (Apr 2, 2010)

Im wondering whether a cat scratching post would be good for a naughty bunny. Willoughby loves to scratch and dig at our furniture and its driving us nuts.. its getting to the point where we dont think we can let him in the house any more 

Would a cat scratching post help distract him? Or anything else that I could get to have him "constructively destroy stuff" (we have a pillow jammed behind the lounge that he loves to scratch and pull.

And they have a cat tunnel they lvoe to run around in.

Thanks x


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 2, 2010)

My rabbits are around my cats scratching posts. They usually don't dig them though. I don't know if that would help. Can you get a box and fill it with paper or hay for him to dig in? Does he have a litter box he can dig in? If he likes fabric you could put some in his cage to dig as long as he doesn't eat it.


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 2, 2010)

In my experience, bunnies like to dig at the floor, not vertical objects. I have zero experience with cat scratching posts, but I thought they were typically vertical (or slanted) rather than flat on the floor, so I don't think a bun would be interested. 

Have you tried cardboard? That's fun to dig at. Or grass mats. Or phone books - those provide some digging fun.


----------



## Bex&Bun (Apr 2, 2010)

He doesn't seem to really care about cardboard. I've given them paper before and Daphne chews and rips it up but he doesn't. He will scratch/chew on the corners of the lounge, the underside of the lounge/bed, the carpet etc. I've given him wood chews, a teddy bear, plenty of hay (which they barely eat!) shredded paper  but he only ever wants to dig/scratch/eat the stuff thats inside!!


----------



## andreabaylon (Apr 10, 2010)

since he seems to like corners why not try boxes?? like empty soda cartons, food cartons (so long as there are no food remnants) and that type of thing? grocery stores usually have their boxes in a common public area for customers to take for free. Even if you had to cut down a lare box it would be worth it. I have these scratching things that i got at pic n save for my kitty. they're rectangular shaped boxes with the corrugated cardboard lined up inside. it comes with catnip to sprinkle over it which attracts the cats to it. it lays flat on the ground, but i haven't trede it with the buns. only my boyn likes to dig.


----------

